
Ask HN: How can industrial process be automated? - econcon
There are several industries where still people use their hands to produce goods manually, how can we automate those processes? Are there companies who can automate manual process?
======
generalpass
Every process can already be automated, it's just a question of whether
someone wants to pay for it.

